# What fish to finish stocking my 75 gal?



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey,

In addition to stocking my new 125 gal, see thread here - 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=169330

I need some recommendations for something to finish off my 75 gal stock list.

Current inhabitants:

3 juvie white calvus (1")
1 juvie neo. brichardi (1")
3 syno. eupterus
14 young cyps
1 yellow lab
adding 5 multis this weekend

I'd like to add one more species of fish. The tank has plenty of filtration and a steady water change routine.

What would you add?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

i would take the eupterus out since those get ver big and replace them with
either some multipunctatus or petricolas.

and a pair of Caudopunctatus


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

With your current concerns about fish health, I wouldn't be adding anything to that tank. :roll:

Wait it out, see what's going on, and then we can talk about adding more fish.



stslimited84 said:


> Hey,
> 
> In addition to stocking my new 125 gal, see thread here -
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=169330
> ...


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I always though that brichardis were to agressive for a community?? :-?


----------



## thefish (Aug 23, 2004)

CichlidAndrew said:


> I always though that brichardis were to agressive for a community?? :-?


Hmmm, I was under the impression that _breeding brichardis_ are too aggressive for a community.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

triscuit said:


> With your current concerns about fish health, I wouldn't be adding anything to that tank. :roll:
> 
> Wait it out, see what's going on, and then we can talk about adding more fish.


I know that. Dont worry. I can still plan for after the situation is sorted out tho. Nothing wrong with planning ahead. I've had a new development with the lab. I'll post it on that thread.

I've found that a lone brichardi is ok. Its once they pair up that they become terrors in the tank.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

stslimited84 said:


> .... adding 5 multis this weekend


Hey, no offense meant... it just sounded like you were adding more fish right away. :wink:

After things have been stable for 6-8 weeks, I would be tempted to add a pair of L. buescheri. :thumb:


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

triscuit said:


> stslimited84 said:
> 
> 
> > .... adding 5 multis this weekend
> ...


Hey triscuit,

dont worry, im not offended and i didnt mean for it to seem like I was. Sometimes online the right emotions arent portrayed by the text.

No worries :thumb:

I appreciate the feedback. I also didnt mean to put adding the multis this weekend in there, but didnt get a chance to edit the post.

I'll def look into the l. buescheri. Any other species you might recommend?

Thanks as always!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

*GOBIES*

They'd be a nice addition to your tank. You'd need to take their dietary requirements in to consideration, but that's easily done with NLS.

So, gobies, or beuscheri, or a small julidochromis. I am thinking of relatively peaceful fish with small footprint requirements. Definately get the multies when your tank is settled... I love watching my colonies and their soap opera drama.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

triscuit said:


> *GOBIES*
> 
> They'd be a nice addition to your tank. You'd need to take their dietary requirements in to consideration, but that's easily done with NLS.
> 
> So, gobies, or beuscheri, or a small julidochromis. I am thinking of relatively peaceful fish with small footprint requirements. Definately get the multies when your tank is settled... I love watching my colonies and their soap opera drama.


which species of goby would you recommend? How many should I get to start? opcorn:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Start with 5-6 of whichever you can get your hands on. :lol: I keep E. cyanostictus and find them very easy going and pugnacious enough to withstand heartier tankmates. Since they don't claim a territory but roam the whole tank, I think gobies would be a very nice addition to your tank... they are very good neighbors to other species.


----------



## stslimited84 (Oct 5, 2007)

triscuit said:


> Start with 5-6 of whichever you can get your hands on. :lol: I keep E. cyanostictus and find them very easy going and pugnacious enough to withstand heartier tankmates. Since they don't claim a territory but roam the whole tank, I think gobies would be a very nice addition to your tank... they are very good neighbors to other species.


From what I've read, I'll eventually have to remove the extras after a pair forms? Is that correct?

If I can get a probable pair should I just get them, or get 5-6 of them? opcorn:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Goby divorces are frequent and often homicidal. I strongly suggest that unless you can see the proven pair in their home environment, it's not worth buying just a pair. Get a group and let them decide who's worth shacking up with. Yes, the extras should be removed after a pair has formed.


----------



## CalebT.W. (Mar 2, 2006)

N. leleupi


----------



## CalebT.W. (Mar 2, 2006)

N. leleupi


----------

